# Benefiber



## Lizzy669

I started using Benefiber regularly just last week. I have finally become regular and without the cramps and urgency I've had for so long! Now, it's not perfect, but I feel so much better! I mix it in my glasses of juice or right into what I'm cooking, and my family doesn't even know. I'm trying not to get too excited, though. I've tried other things that worked at first and then they stopped. Liz


----------



## Gret

I started on Benefiber about 5 weeks ago and I think it has helped! I'm gradually increasing the dose so it won't be such a shock to my system! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Gill58

I, too started taking Bebefiber twice a day around 6 weeks ago. I also take amitryptaline and Imodium. I have had terrible IBS-D for 40 years along with lactose intollerance. I have never felt so well as I have in the last 6 weeks! My 'system' is now normal and I can at last go out and about without searching out for possible toilets 'just in case'. It has taken 40 years but I am hopeful this is the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Gret

Gill58, Do you take Imodium every day? I long for the day I can go more than a week w/o it. I just don't like using it. But every week on Sunday anxiety causes me to take it. I regret it, but don't know how I'd make it through w/o it! (That part is all in my mind, I know!) the Benefiber is the best thing I've ever done and I did it reluctantly because I tried fiber before. Just sticking with it and using a fiber that is so easy to use has made a huge difference. I buy the largest size they have at Sam's Club now.


----------



## 14156

FiberChoice tablets are awesome! I think more fiber than most on the market. And tasty -- no yucky drink.


----------



## Gill58

> quote:Originally posted by Gret:Gill58, Do you take Imodium every day? I long for the day I can go more than a week w/o it. I just don't like using it. But every week on Sunday anxiety causes me to take it. I regret it, but don't know how I'd make it through w/o it! (That part is all in my mind, I know!) the Benefiber is the best thing I've ever done and I did it reluctantly because I tried fiber before. Just sticking with it and using a fiber that is so easy to use has made a huge difference. I buy the largest size they have at Sam's Club now.


----------



## Gill58

Yes; I take Imodium (2 tablets) each day and it does work for me. For years I took Codeine Phos 30 mg per day, which didn't really help, but that was all I was offered in the UK. We then moved to France 2 years ago, but as they don't prescribe Codeine Phos in France I had to find another solution. I really find the combination of 2 Imodiums in the morning and Benefibre in my orange juice and then 20 mg of Amitryptaline in the evening has worked wonders for me. I can now lead a 'normal' life after years (40!) of my life revolving around where the next bathroom is!! Hope this helps you and anyone who reads this message. Over the years I have tried everything possible, even homeopathic remedies and hypnotherapy, to no avail. Good luck to you!


----------



## Gret

I don't need that much Imodium, but I will take it if I feel shaky about the day ahead! This week I haven't used it at all, just let the fiber do it's thing. I've been fine. I picked up my daughter at college, about 4 hours on the road, I've been shopping, etc. Today I have to look for carpeting and I don't like that idea, but I'm going to try it w/o Imodium. I hate it that I still find myself checking out where the restroom is and if I don't see one, I ask where it is and position myself so I can get there in time. Usually I don't need it, but old habits die hard and I can't shake this one. I think the anxiety would set in if someone told me there isn't a public restroom in the place! I guess despite the doctor's advice (imodium is a band-aid), we just need to do what works for us! I'll keep up the fiber and calcium routine and take Imodium when I feel the need.


----------



## Gill58

Even though I feel great these days, I still find myself checking out where the restroom are! Old habits die hard! At least in the US you have restrooms everywhere - you should try finding one in Europe!! Most of the public toilets in the UK have been closed due to vandalism and don't get me started about France!! Nightmare!!


----------



## 21840

I was taking Imodium everyday but my doctor wanted me to stop. He put me on Benefiber and sometimes there's a difference but most of the time I'm still running to the bathroom. So now I'm thinking about just taking the Imodium again.


----------



## Tiss

Benefiber has taken the guar gum out of its ingredients. Many people on the C board have complained about this because the guar gum is what helps C (and maybe D too, I don't know).


----------



## 18704

The new Benefiber with wheat dextrin formula is the only thing that has stopped me from having 10 to 15 watery BM's daily for the last 4 years since diagnosed with IBS-D. I started using it a month ago. I'm now down to just 1 BM daily with just 2 teaspoons of the powder formula or 3 caplets. I take it at night before I go to sleep with liquid...usually Silk vanilla milk or Rice milk.


----------

